# New Graphtec CE5000 60, help



## Pgritton (May 24, 2007)

Can someone give me a quick rundown on the basics of using this cutter with Coreldraw. I notice that I have two programs now from the install, Cutting Master and Robo Master Pro. Am I to make a design say in Coreldraw and then send it one of these to be cut? Trying to shorten the learning curve here. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi Paul, you're going to LOVE this plotter! 

RoboMaster Pro is a self-contained design (not very good) and cutting software, and Cutting Master 2 is a bridge between your plotter and CorelDRAW and Illustrator.

What we do is use CorelDRAW to design, then cut directly from CorelDRAW using Cutting Master 2. To do this, when you have your design ready to be cut, in CD, hit the little rocketship looking button and press Cut/Plot. That will bring up your Cutting Master 2 dialog and you can decide what colors you'd like to cut, your orientation, and spacing for repeat designs. You can also set up weeding borders and set your cutting speed and downforce.

I don't like ROBO Master Pro at all, except for one thing...when you set yourself up for contour cutting for heat transfers, it aligns the registration marks properly on the page, whereas in CorelDRAW you need to align them to the correct side of your sheet yourself.

Good luck, and let me know if you need any help! 

Congratulations! It's an AWESOME plotter!


----------



## Pgritton (May 24, 2007)

Thanks so much! I just tried to cut some simple text from CD and the plotter said it was out of scale so I guess I print the manual and study!


----------



## Pgritton (May 24, 2007)

I did it! I cut my first piece of vinyl! Yahoo!


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Yay! 

The very first design that I cut was a test to see what this machine will do. I'll try to find the thread that I posted about it, but it was a series of stars. The largest stars were about 1/2 or so, and the smallest stars would fit through the head of a threading needle.  I couldn't believe the results I got! 

About being out of scale, when you load your material and then go to cut in Cutting Master 2, there's a little question mark (?) symbol button next to your media size. Press that and then it will read the size of your media's cuttable area.

Also, you have three different options when loading your material. Roll 1, Roll 2, and Sheet. For scraps use Sheet, for rolled media use Roll 1. I haven't tried Roll 2 yet, but I have a feeling it will feed your entire roll out to see exactly how much cutting area you have available. I haven't verified this yet, tho.

Good luck!


----------



## homesteadstencil (Jan 6, 2008)

Chani said:


> Yay!
> 
> The very first design that I cut was a test to see what this machine will do. I'll try to find the thread that I posted about it, but it was a series of stars. The largest stars were about 1/2 or so, and the smallest stars would fit through the head of a threading needle.  I couldn't believe the results I got!
> 
> ...


 I use the Roll 2 and it doesnt roll it off at all and i use 100 ft rolls It just scans across left to right margins and right back to the right side and stops you can them manipulate where you need it to go and your ready to cut...
K


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Chani said:


> Yay!
> Also, you have three different options when loading your material. Roll 1, Roll 2, and Sheet. For scraps use Sheet, for rolled media use Roll 1. I haven't tried Roll 2 yet, but I have a feeling it will feed your entire roll out to see exactly how much cutting area you have available. I haven't verified this yet, tho.
> 
> Good luck!


Roll 2 does not reset the media. Unlike Sheet and Roll1. The media stays in the same place when clamped while the carriage is reset to home position. It does not work with registration mark. I always get registration error when searching for the first mark.

BTW Chani you helped me a great deal when I first started with my Craft Robo Pro. Did not have a clue about the Rocket Ship Icon (Application Launcher) until I PM'ed you.

Thanks.


----------

